# Bee Balm Balmy Rose .Toxic??



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have searched and searched and can not find a solid answer...my sister gave my daughter a pretty butterfly bush...I am not a gardner...lol...if it lives...and before I plant it...is this toxic to my goats...

I see butterfly weed is and saw a few pink ones that look a little like this..I just want to be sure...
tag calls it

bee balm balmy rose ( Monarfa didyma) 

thank you friends!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you plant it somewhere that animals can't get to it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't want to chance it...kids don't always close gate and goats, well are goats and I just too nervous to chance it lol...


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Butterfly weed and butterfly bush are not the same plant, nor are either of those the same thing as bee balm. If what you have is really bee balm/monarda, you should be ok. It is considered a culinary herb: http://www.epicurious.com/archive/seasonalcooking/farmtotable/edible-flowers-bee-balm


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Butterfly Bush is Buddlia davidii. I had a huge one & my goats ate it to death. They're fine. B. davidii has flowers in clusters kind of like a lilac but the leaves are a different shape--longer & larger than a lilac.

Bee balm-Monarda-is also known as Oswego Tea & Horsemint, so it kind of sounds non-toxic. Your goats will destroy it-it is not very large or woody.

Butterfly Weed-Asclepias tuberosa-is a kind of milkweed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you ;-)


----------

